
O'Reilly Open Books Project - type0
http://www.oreilly.com/openbook/
======
paultopia
It ticked me off that their CC version of a useful-looking GNU Make book is
distributed as a bunch of individual chapter PDFs, a.k.a. royal hassle to
download and combine by hand.

So I banged out a quick 40-ish line CLI utility to scrape such things.
[https://github.com/paultopia/scrape-
ebook](https://github.com/paultopia/scrape-ebook)

